
Show HN: Passwørd Safe – open source cross-platform password manager - java-man
https://github.com/andy-goryachev/PasswordSafe
======
java-man
The program uses scrypt password-based key derivation function, 256-bit AES
cipher in EAX mode. Random numbers, essential for generating salt and nonce,
are provided by a SHA-512 digest-based generator which uses standard JVM
SecureRandom implementation as well as entropy sourced from the user keyboard
and mouse events. The tool uses Bouncy Castle cryptographic library.

